# Nipped Frontosa fins how long healing?



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey you guys I just acquired these Frontosa "Mpimbwe" recently from a hobbyist here. He was to get these guys out as quick as possible as his colony is fighting and did not want them to die. I added them to my recent colony and just get along fine no fighting so far just bluffs and whatnot to make the pecking order again. Rearranged the whole tank for new territories and to start a new. I recieved the losers of the colony which to me is totally fine. Just wondering how long will it take for the fins to grow back or the spines to heal(if they ever will of course). Not looking for long trailers just healthy happy frontosas. Thanks! If link doesnt work just look up "dragonfish70" on photobucket.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The fins will grow back. Some of my Fronts had their fins nipped by synodhontis cats, and once the cats stopped nibbling, the fins came back all the way. Some of mine now have extremely long trailers where at some stage were none. I would say this process is completely reversible, but you need to give it time - more like months than weeks.

BTW - the Fronts don't seem to care at all whether or not they have trailers. This appears to be solely a cosmetic issue.

A broken spine is an entirely different issue. I never had that with Fronts, but my Xiphophorus montezuma were notorious for getting into fights were one of the males ended up looking completely deformed as if it had a broken spine. Usually the fish would not survive the next day after the fight. I lost several males in that way. Currently I have a N. leleupi male that looks like it's spine is bend if not broken. He once was the alpha male of my colony, but must have eventually lost the fight for dominance. He seems happy enough still, but can no longer swim quite as well as the rest of the fish. As long as the others don't pick on him and he seems ok, I'll keep him, but I have no hope for a recovery.


----------



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

its not just one but 5 of the mpimbwe i received. i just posted the pics of the worst of the injured. When i said spines i meant the spines on the fins not quite sure what theyre called. but its the part that makes the fins move up and down not the internal spines. more like the spikes.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

As good as rthey look i would not even worry about the fin. It will grow back though.


----------



## dragonfish70 (Oct 21, 2011)

okay thanks for the help you guys


----------

